# Damn, Lamar is swoll!



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Damn, Lamar is swole!*

Saw a picture of him at Olympics practice. He looks even bigger than he did last year! Man, compare a pic of him now with his rookie year.

Still think we should start Grant at the 4 though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

HUGE difference. Gotta love him proving his critics wrong about his supposed lazy work ethic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His eyes are all red in the second picture. Whats dude been up to I wonder???


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!


Uh.. yeah... pretty swole. :laugh:

J/K.. i know he's made progress.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> His eyes are all red in the second picture. Whats dude been up to I wonder???


:rofl:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Funny how much more energy you have when you leave that STUFF alone. 

This Olympics experience is gonna give Lamar a boost of confidence. 

Glad to hear he's putting in work.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well lets hope he doesnt go to his LA habits.

If Marijuana is good for him then just keep on going like Ricky Willliams and retired.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

how much do u think he weighs now? 240? 245?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> well lets hope he doesnt go to his LA habits.
> 
> If Marijuana is good for him then just keep on going like Ricky Willliams and retired.


Stop hating Heat fan. You done changed your tune since he's left the Heat. Now everything Odom amd Butler related is slanted. 

You maybe the boards most loyal Heat fan. You see everything optimistic when it comes to the Heat even things that don't appear as rosy like that raggedy roster around Shaq.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop hating Heat fan. You done changed your tune since he's left the Heat. Now everything Odom amd Butler related is slanted.
> ...


Word. For a guy that didn't want this deal to go down under any circumstances he sure has changed his tune.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Word. For a guy that didn't want this deal to go down under any circumstances he sure has changed his tune.


His agenda is clear as day. Note how often he is on the Laker board.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar is on ESPN right now..

USA vs Puerto Rico Exhibition Game Thread


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lamar is on ESPN right now..
> 
> USA vs Puerto Rico Exhibition Game Thread


Lamar looking real good. Man I'm getting excited about Lamar and Kobe for next season things are gonna go real well.

Wade is on his way. Thats all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop hating Heat fan. You done changed your tune since he's left the Heat. Now everything Odom amd Butler related is slanted.
> ...


Of course, just like someone said before....

Lamar Odom and Caron Butler were up and coming stars, but now that they're with the Lakers, they are injury prone losers.

Vlade Divac was a good C, but now that he's with the Lakers, he's washed up and old.

These people act like morons and think like 8 year olds.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

He does look good out there today. I do think that he should primarily play the SF in order to utilize his perimter skills. But if he has gained weight, he could play some spot minutes at the 4.

And regarding his motivation, I think we're seeing a young man who is maturing and starting to understand what he needs to do to succeed. He started to realize that after he got out of Clipper purgatory. My hunch is he still smokes weed, but like a lot of players, he is now able to keep his focus in spite of it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, the USA team can't shoot for ****! They lost Bibby, Allen, and Reggie... All were extremely good shooters. That's going to hurt, Puerto Ricos zone is killing the USA, obviously they are still winning, but that whole second quarter was atrocious.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Wow, the USA team can't shoot for ****! They lost Bibby, Allen, and Reggie... All were extremely good shooters. That's going to hurt, Puerto Ricos zone is killing the USA, obviously they are still winning, but that whole second quarter was atrocious.


Agreed. They're missing AI though. he is the 2nd best player on this team besides Duncan. 

Better get AI away from them young guys he's gonna corrupt them. 

I can't believe we didn't put Redd on this team. Maybe even Sczerbiak.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop hating Heat fan. You done changed your tune since he's left the Heat. Now everything Odom amd Butler related is slanted.
> ...


well your the same.
Saying Shaq is awful and isnt as dominant.
For what he has done for your franchise u sure as hell hate him.

I am acting the same way you Lakers fan act so its not like i even liying about Odom and Caron injuries.

If u talk about Shaq injuries i sure as well should talk about Lamar and Caron injuries.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> well your the same.
> Saying Shaq is awful and isnt as dominant.
> ...


Where have I said that Shaq is not the most dominant player in the game? I haven't.:no: Where have I said that Shaq is awful? I haven't.:no: Don't put words in my mouth.

The only reason we talked about Shaq's injuries was because people started talking about how Butler and Odom are injury prone. If you talk about that...of course we'll talk about how Shaq is injury prone. Duuuhhhh....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol

i didnt mean you Damian.

But mostly say that because of how they grown to hate Shaq.

Yes but its quite true that all 3 them are not perfect.
Odom missed alot of games as also Shaq and Caron.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> well your the same.
> Saying Shaq is awful and isnt as dominant.
> ...


Man we give Shaq his props he is the Most dominant player in the game. But you hype Wade and crack on Odom and Butler on the regular. You didn't want the trade now its Odom this and Butler that.

Man you take Dorrell over this guy and that guy. You can do no wrong with the Heat. 

I get it you're loyal but you've lost perspective along time ago about the Heat. 

Do I think the lakers are favorties to win the title NO are we gonna be good Yes can we contend maybe. 

But you act as if we're gonna fall to the bottom of the league. I think with the diversity of our team and its depth we can still make some noise. 

The Heat have 3 proven players. Shaq is great ,Wade is good and Jones is slightly above average.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> lol
> 
> i didnt mean you Damian.
> ...


No one hates Shaq we've had threads here thanking him what are you saying. 

We just know what you don't. that Shaq comes with his own sort of baggage. 

We criticized Shaq when he played here that doesn't mean anyone hates him. 

You'll soon know what we know Shaq is on the downturn still great the best just on the downturn.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Mabeye it's just me but it seemed like he bulked up to play the 4 last summer. He is the same as he was but definately bigger than his clipper days.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> The Heat have 3 proven players. Shaq is great ,Wade is good and Jones is slightly above average.


give us a bit more credit than that!
Wade is an up and coming superstar, if you watch any one of his games, you'll know what i'm talking about.

did u hear the praises walton gave wade in the game today vs puerto rico?

walton said wade and duncan are by far the best players in that USA squad. (AI, lebron, and amare havent played yet)

"Wade has that uncanny ability to read the play before everyone does."

"lebron and wade have the strong physical skills, carmelo anthony doesnt have that."

he said wade was the star of the game.

wade schooled baron davis as well as ron artest. wade is not just "good"...

Eddie Jones, formet allstar, defensive first team, lead the league in steals.. one of the best 3pt shooters in the L, 3rd in the L in 3pters made and 5th in attempted. Granted he chokes in the playoffs, but no one asks him to be clutch, thats wade's job.

he's just been very underestimated because people look at his value, efficiency/contract. his contract is huge, so he looks to be worse than he actually is.

haslem, rasual, wright, dooling, beasley, doleac, zhizhi, and freije are all young and improving players... especially wright, rasual and haslem.

also, miami has half the MLE and the LLE to sign malone/horry and a small forward. both as well as ward have expressed desire to play alongside shaq.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

yeppp lamar is bigger.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Lamar is gonna be great. I love that he's so bulked up now. Wade really impressed me though, man he can play the point, I might of been underestimating him. He and Shaq will get the #3 seed but I still think a healthy Indiana will win the east. Lebron is gonna tear it up in the Olympics cuz he can shoot from that pathetic excuse for a 3 point line, heck I can shoot from that line lol.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

lamar is gonna be beast


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

When Lamar first came into the league, he probably wasn't even strong enough to play the 3. Now, I wouldn't mind running him out there at PF. He doesn't have a super bulky frame like Kemp or Malone but he's very defined. He has a KG-type frame, only bigger. We can definately get away with playing him at PF if we need to. However, ideally, I'd like to play him at both the 3 and the 4.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> When Lamar first came into the league, he probably wasn't even strong enough to play the 3. Now, I wouldn't mind running him out there at PF. He doesn't have a super bulky frame like Kemp or Malone but he's very defined. He has a KF-type frame, only bigger. We can definately get away with playing him at PF if we need to. However, ideally, I'd like to play him at both the 3 and the 4.


whos KF? you mean KG?

but anyway i also am very confident about him if we need him playing the 4, and playing it very effectively


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> 
> 
> whos KF? you mean KG?
> ...


My bad. I meant KG. Just a little slip of the keyboard.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> When Lamar first came into the league, he probably wasn't even strong enough to play the 3. Now, I wouldn't mind running him out there at PF. He doesn't have a super bulky frame like Kemp or Malone...


Watching the game yesterday I was thinking that he reminds me of Rainman Kemp when Kemp was a high flier/slasher/dunker. As long as he doens't turn into the no hops overweight Kemp, LO will be fine.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> Watching the game yesterday I was thinking that he reminds me of Rainman Kemp when Kemp was a high flier/slasher/dunker. As long as he doens't turn into the no hops overweight Kemp, LO will be fine.


lamar is pretty similar to kemp, except for the fact that he has the ball-handling ability of a guard.

he's going to be great. he's always been one of my favorite players, and now that he's with the lakers, it's just gravy.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Uh oh, a bulked up Lamar?? Must be steroids...





:joke:.................


----------

